# Coffee Corner 2.0



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

With an understanding wife and some great forum people coffee corner 2.0 is complete!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up...doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! Ultimate. No more upgraditis for you.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Beautiful&#8230;.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Top setup Lee !

Surely nowhere else for you to go after this?

You would get a lot of interest and a good price if ever you put Mrs Cambo up for sale.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Hahaha if it covers the setup cost I'll be tempted (though I never said that


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Are you sure this is 2.0? Feels more like 7.0.

Lovely setup - can't argue with your choices. I'm sure it'll give you much pleasure


----------



## RailGuy (Nov 12, 2016)

So so shiny I can almost read what is written in the fridge magnets


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Pure class!


----------



## Fadamaque (Oct 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow! nice corner,






looks great,


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality, very shiny.

Sarah however, now thinks she worth an awful lot more









John


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I need a husband who appreciates coffee... That is a superb setup!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I like


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Londiniums now come with alphabet magnets - cool

I'm only jealous


----------



## Rtansley (Aug 30, 2016)

So jealous of the Londinium, beautiful machine


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

very good, just make sure you build space for it when you get your new kitchen


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Is the worktop reinforced?


----------



## Groovemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------

